# Guacamole



## Cath4420 (Apr 24, 2008)

Does anyone have a really good recipe for guacamole.  I managed to pick up a couple of avocados at a ridiculous price so I thought I would make some up for a party we are having on Saturday.  I have a couple i have found on line but they seem to be "the same old thing".


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 24, 2008)

I add chopped onion (can be red, white, or spring), fresh lime juice, cilantro, cumin, finely minced jalapeno pepper, mash up or leave chunky.  After mashed I sometimes add some freshly chopped tomatoes. I have also been known to add some hot sauce and Worcestershire sauce.  Roasted poblanos are good too for something different.


----------



## sattie (Apr 24, 2008)

I do pretty much the same as Kitchenelf.... 

2 avacados
1 serrano pepper (I use 2 or 3, I like it hot!)
2 T of chopped red onion
1 T chopped cilantro
2 cloves garlic minced
1/2 tomato diced
1/2 lime squeezed
1/4 orange squeezed
kosher salt
pepper

Mash avacado to desired consistency and then add in everything else and enjoy.


----------



## Adillo303 (Apr 24, 2008)

The only difference for me would be scallions for the onion, although, the red onion to add visual interest is intreaguing. I also put in some powdered garlic.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 24, 2008)

Think shallots give a nice taste.


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 24, 2008)

_ *CROCK OF GUAC*_
** 
_2 ripe (haas size) avacodos  mashed or chopped_
_     2 ripe medium size tomatoes,  chopped to desired size_
_     1-2 green chilis,  seeded and finely chopped (moe if desired)_
_     1 clove garlic finely minced_
_     1/2 small onion, finely chopped or grated_
_     1 tsp. fresh cilantro, chopped_
_     1/2 tsp. kosher salt_
_    pinch of fresh ground black pepper_
_     1-2 fresh squeezed limes_
__ 
__ 
_     Combine above, making sure as soon as you peel and    mash/chop avacado you get the lime juice on it to prevent browning._
__ 
_     Place in fridge to chill, burying the pit in middle of it, to prevent furthur browning._
__ 
_     (If you cut up avacado and tomato into bigger pieces and add cut up chunks of mango, you have  an excellent chutney for grilled chicken or swordfish) (Try leaving avacado out, too, for another_
_different chutney)_
__ 
_     ENJOY!_


----------



## spryte (Apr 24, 2008)

I remember seeing Grilled Guacamole one time.... grill avocado halves... heck.. you could grill the onion & some jalapeno or poblano too... cool the grilled veggies... some fresh lime juice, cilantro, cumin, salt


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 24, 2008)

You might want to do a search for jkath's guacamole recipe.  I seem to remember hers was very good.  She and I have avocado running in our veins!  

Barbara


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 25, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> _Place in fridge to chill, burying the pit in middle of it, to prevent furthur browning._



This has never worked for me. I take a piece of plastic wrap and press it down on the surface of the guac to prevent browning. Browning is the result of oxidation of the surface, so if the surface is tightly covered, air won't get to it and it won't brown. HTH.


----------



## GB (Apr 25, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> This has never worked for me. I take a piece of plastic wrap and press it down on the surface of the guac to prevent browning. Browning is the result of oxidation of the surface, so if the surface is tightly covered, air won't get to it and it won't brown. HTH.


Yeah leaving the pit in is an old wives tale. It works, but only where the pit comes into contact with the avocado. Oxidation is what causes it to turn brown. If you can keep the air away from the avocado then it will not discolor. Placing plastic wrap directly on the surface so that air is not in contact with it will work great. I have also stored guacamole in my foodsaver canisters with all the air sucked out and that works perfectly as well.


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 25, 2008)

*     I said to prevent FURTHER browning and it has worked for me, up to 3 days. but yes, plastic wrap cover directly on to of the dip will contribute to redardation of browning also.*


----------



## sattie (Apr 25, 2008)

I KNEW something did not look right.... I left out the GARLIC!!!!!



sattie said:


> I do pretty much the same as Kitchenelf....
> 
> 2 avacados
> 1 serrano pepper (I use 2 or 3, I like it hot!)
> ...


----------



## Azriel (Apr 26, 2008)

*My favorite recipe:*

2 avocados
2 cloves, chopped
1 Tbs lemon juice 
1 Tsp salt
1 Tbs EVOO
2 carrots chopped
1/2 onion, chopped


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 26, 2008)

Azriel said:


> *My favorite recipe:*
> 
> 2 avocados
> 2 cloves, chopped
> ...


You said 2 cloves--do you mean cloves of garlic?

That seems like an awful lot of carrot for 2 avocados.  

Barbara


----------



## Azriel (Apr 26, 2008)

I mean 2 cloves garlic
and yes I love 2 carrots in the guacamole, in makes it more like a salad than like a spread


----------



## Azriel (Apr 26, 2008)

sorry for the spelling in=it


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 26, 2008)

I usually make the basic guac avocados, onions, garlic, salt, lime juice  then put a few scoops of regualr salsa in it .


----------



## wilson42 (Apr 27, 2008)

*gucamole*

All recipes I've read  here seem pretty good, although my son-*inlaw* is a chef from Mexico city and he uses much more cilantro than I've seen here. If you're a cilantro lover like me I would use around 3/4-1cup for 2-3 *avocados*. Also for the browning problem, when I lived in the US I used a product called fruit fresh to keep things green. Not sure what it is and maybe don't want to know, but it worked fine. Wife used it in making some jams and preserves


----------



## GB (Apr 27, 2008)

I believe fruit fresh is just citric acid. You get the same result from using lemon or lime juice. Fruit Fresh will certainly work though.

I was watching Ming Tsai on TV yesterday and he was using avocado and wasabi together. I thought that would work really well in guacamole. 

I am with you wilson42. Give me a lot of cilantro!


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 27, 2008)

*       forgot about the Fresh Fruit thing. Never thought to apply it to guac. Duh! I don't know if it is, but I just thought, a ground up vitamin C would work? NO????? If they're the same Vit. C alot cheaper.*


----------



## Cath4420 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Thank you all...*

for some great ideas, will be trying them all out, I love love love avocados in any way shape or form.  Just a question though - are pablanos peppers (like jalapenos)?


----------



## sattie (Apr 28, 2008)

Pablanos are not as hot, actually very little heat at all.  The bigger the pepper, the less heat they carry.  They favor a bell pepper more than a jalapeno pepper.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 28, 2008)

GB said:


> Yeah leaving the pit in is an old wives tale. It works, but only where the pit comes into contact with the avocado. Oxidation is what causes it to turn brown. If you can keep the air away from the avocado then it will not discolor. Placing plastic wrap directly on the surface so that air is not in contact with it will work great. I have also stored guacamole in my foodsaver canisters with all the air sucked out and that works perfectly as well.


 
If you mash your avacado smooth, and make your guacamole fairly thick, you can store it in a plastic piping bag.  Again, make sure the bad is in complete dontact with all of the guacamole.  Then, when you go to serve, you can put in an appropriate tip, and pipe out stars or other shapes onto corn chips, or whatever you want to dress with that great avacado-based mole' sauce.  Oh, and I make mine simply by mashing the avacado, adding in lime juice to taste, some finely diced peppers (whatever hot pepper I happen to have on hand) Tobasco brand Sauce, finely diced onion and tomatoe, and a tsp. or so of freshly chopped cilantro.  Pretty much the same as everyone else here.  But I don't add as many ingredients because I want the avacado flavor to dominate, with the other flavors just to enhance and accent.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## wilson42 (Apr 29, 2008)

*pablanos*



Cath4420 said:


> for some great ideas, will be trying them all out, I love love love avocados in any way shape or form. Just a question though - are pablanos peppers (like jalapenos)?


Actually Pablanos are chiles,  like jalapanos, not peppers. Here in Mexico they are often roasted, skin and seeds removed and stuffed(chile rellanos). They  can be hot, but nothing like the preferred serrano or lesser used jalepano. There is nothing quite like the delicious aroma of a few hundred roasted pablanos at an open air market. It makes my mouth water just writing this.


----------



## Cath4420 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Goodweed, Never thought of this...*



Goodweed of the North said:


> If you mash your avacado smooth, and make your guacamole fairly thick, you can store it in a plastic piping bag. Again, make sure the bad is in complete dontact with all of the guacamole. Then, when you go to serve, you can put in an appropriate tip, and pipe out stars or other shapes onto corn chips, or whatever you want to dress with that great avacado-based mole' sauce. Oh, and I make mine simply by mashing the avacado, adding in lime juice to taste, some finely diced peppers (whatever hot pepper I happen to have on hand) Tobasco brand Sauce, finely diced onion and tomatoe, and a tsp. or so of freshly chopped cilantro. Pretty much the same as everyone else here. But I don't add as many ingredients because I want the avacado flavor to dominate, with the other flavors just to enhance and accent.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 

and what a brilliant idea.  Definitely trying this and will certainly impress.  Wilson42, thanks for the info, sounds like our sweet green chillis.  I get a little confused sometimes as what you call peppers, we call capsicum so I have to differentiate between the terms.  But we do call jalapenos peppers.


----------



## wilson42 (Apr 29, 2008)

Cath4420 said:


> and what a brilliant idea. Definitely trying this and will certainly impress. Wilson42, thanks for the info, sounds like our sweet green chillis. I get a little confused sometimes as what you call peppers, we call capsicum so I have to differentiate between the terms. But we do call jalapenos peppers.


 
We use the term "capiscum" to refer to the chemical or enzyme that contains the bulk of the heat producing parts of the chile (the seeds and more so the veins that hold the seeds to the chile. That is why many people remove all or part of these areas to control the heat. Habeneros are among the hottest here. Also referred to as Scotch bonnets. We have some wild chiles  found in the mountains called pequin, which are very small and innocent looking, but pack a punch. My personal choice for the hottest are the small Asian chilis that are bright red, quite small and grow on small bush-like plants with the chilies pointing to the sky. I have eaten these that were as hot as putting a lite cigarette in your mouth. I have dried some of these, but haven't found the correct use for them yet. When I still made my home in the US, these were mostly purchased as an ornamental plant. Perhaps they can be used to quiet an unwanted guest!!


----------

